# Orijen Or Royal Canin????????????



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

hi i did post this question before but in the wrong forum..lol, im feeding my kitten Royal Canin Kitten 36 but he doesnt seem into it...im put off by it as it has grain and other fillers, i was under the impresion it was the best you can get...but im ive come across orijen which is 75%meat and 25%fruits and veg plus with all the added minerals and vits that the kitten needs, its very expensive and hard to come buy....has anyone tried this before!! so the question is really Royal Canin or Orijen?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I havent used it before, to be honest neither of my cats like dry food and I tried everything! But I do feed my dog on Royal Canin and know alot of people that use Orijen and are really happy with it. 

If your kitten doesnt take to RC then why not try it? I know zooplus stock it.

Sorry couldnt be much help but cats dont always eat what you want them to, I tried to get mine to eat James Wellbeloved but they wouldnt touch it, the only and I mean only dry they will eat now is Go Cat which wouldnt be my choice but its theirs! lol


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Apollo1 said:


> hi i did post this question before but in the wrong forum..lol, im feeding my kitten Royal Canin Kitten 36 but he doesnt seem into it...im put off by it as it has grain and other fillers, i was under the impresion it was the best you can get...but im ive come across orijen which is 75%meat and 25%fruits and veg plus with all the added minerals and vits that the kitten needs, its very expensive and hard to come buy....has anyone tried this before!! so the question is really Royal Canin or Orijen?


Ours wouldnt eat the orijen unfortunately so we give them RC for dry, Applaws also do a 80% meat dried food - ours like it


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

yeah i heard about the dry from applaws...ive got my kit on the canned stuff and he loves it.....orijen arrived today and ive never seen him wolf his food down so quick....5stars to orijen.


----------



## Annabanana (May 29, 2009)

Hi, yesterday morning I switched to feeding my 11 month old cat, George, Royal Canin after having previously fed him Iams and Whiskas kitten pouches. His poos had been incredibly stinky, (obviously due to the rubbish ingredients - I hadn't realised there was such difference in quality between brands), and the smell lingered for so long (lovely!!). George hasn't yet been outside due to having had a knee problem, so something had to be done to stop the smell! So, I looked online for some advice and Royal Canin was recommended. I was amazed because when I went to his litter tray this morning his poo was there but there was virtually no smell!

I did consider Orijens, as many people do seem to prefer it, but I found it a bit too expensive with the online postage. So far I'm really happy with Royal Canin, and George really likes it, so we'll see how it goes. The bag I got was half price from a pet shop, so even better. I've seen 400g quantities being sold on Ebay, so maybe you could try a different type, eg the Fit32, and see if your cat likes that one?


----------



## C4L (May 29, 2009)

All dry food is made by the devil, fact.

High meat content wet food is far better for them. 

Raw ftw.


----------



## Annabanana (May 29, 2009)

What effect is having some dried food going to have?


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Encore is the sainsburys cheaper (made by Applaws) option. Also Acana is made by Orijen peeps but is only available from zooplus at the moment. Not any cheaper but also no grain.

Mine have tried Royal Canin, Orijen, Applaws and Hills. The RC and Hills have them obsessed which I assume is the carb addiction in them, whereas Orijen they eat but often leave. Therefore, I prefer to have Orijen for them


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

C4L said:


> All dry food is made by the devil, fact.
> 
> High meat content wet food is far better for them.
> 
> Raw ftw.


orjens is 75% meat, higher than most wet foods, however i am now supplementing with applaws wet. will i go to heaven now?:devil:


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

Number 1 said:


> Encore is the sainsburys cheaper (made by Applaws) option. Also Acana is made by Orijen peeps but is only available from zooplus at the moment. Not any cheaper but also no grain.
> 
> Mine have tried Royal Canin, Orijen, Applaws and Hills. The RC and Hills have them obsessed which I assume is the carb addiction in them, whereas Orijen they eat but often leave. Therefore, I prefer to have Orijen for them


Thanks thats great news....sainsburys is just around the corner!!! ill go check it out!


----------

